# "I take pizza as a tip"



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Often on Saturday nights, people will get a whole pizza from a pizza shop next to the bars before ordering their Uber. I like the pizza from there. I tell my riders that I accept a slice of pizza as a tip. 
Saves me from having to pay for the pizza myself or take the time to stand in line


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bottles of beer (unopened of course) if they ask me to stop at a liquor store (unless if it’s piss beer like Miller Low Life.)


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bottles of beer (unopened of course) if they ask me to stop at a liquor store (unless if it's piss beer like Miller Low Life.)


Add Busch and Rolling Rock to that list! Blehhhh


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

F that. Tip me. Let me buy my own.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Do they give you a whole slice...with my tips I bet I would just get the crust


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I once got maybe 1 2/3 pies as a tip lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I tell strippers that I take...
nevermind


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Pabst Blue Ribbon or nothing.

Yee-haw.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon or nothing.
> 
> Yee-haw.


Yecchhhh, even Rakos or 'Noe would'nt touch that donkey p!ss


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

This is America, its bald eagle pee


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Bull...Schlitz malt liquor...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> The Bull...Schlitz malt liquor...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 238063


Oh God! Even wasted college kids would'nt drink that shoe polish!


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Rakos said:


> The Bull...Schlitz malt liquor...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 238063


That looks like a picture of you making a pax get out of your car after they said they wouldnt get out..

Pax: " well just wait for the cops cauze i aint getting out..."

Rakos:" raaarrrrr"

Pax:" omg im gonna die..wheres the door handle???!!!!"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It works often. I say it to drunk millennials who likely won't tip. And honestly on a busy Saturday night when the pings are nonstop I don't want to waste time waiting for pizza. So it's worth more than the cost of the pizza.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I tell my riders that I accept a slice of pizza as a tip.


This is the ultimate


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> This is the ultimate
> View attachment 238148


Quick...someone sign this man up...

To be an Uber driver....

He has all the qualifications...

And IS hungry...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Quick...someone sign this man up...
> 
> To be an Uber driver....
> 
> ...


Did you hear?

https://nypost.com/2018/06/21/koko-...nguage-and-crying-over-pet-kitten-dead-at-46/


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Did you hear?
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/06/21/koko-...nguage-and-crying-over-pet-kitten-dead-at-46/


OMG...say it ain't so...8>(

Koko was so cool....

Best at communicating...8>)

RIP Koko...you will be missed...8>

Rakos








PS. She really LIKED cats...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> PS. She really LIKED cats...


Grilled, baked, or broiled?.......


----------



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I once got lobster gnocchi alfredo pasta as a tip. Best tip ever


----------

